# Drivers Boot Camp téléchargeables ?



## AppleSpirit (3 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à installer Windows 10 en dual boot avec osx sur mon macbook air 2015 mais SANS utiliser Boot Camp. J'ai donc besoin de trouver les drivers lors de l'installation car sinon même mon SSD n'est pas identifié par la machine. Quelqu'un peut me dire où je peux télécharger ces drivers ? 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je cherche à installer Windows 10 en dual boot avec osx sur mon macbook air 2015 *mais SANS utiliser Boot Camp*.


Tu ne pourras pas sans Boot Camp qui a besoin de créer une partition temporaire en FAT32 dans un disque dur interne non partitionné et qui créera aussi le dual boot OS X et Windows.


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Mars 2016)

Alors comment il fait lui ??


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2016)

Je vais regarder attentivement cette vidéo, mais déjà il est sous Yosemite et dans Utilitaire de disque il n'y a pas par défaut l'option de formatage en NTFS, d'ailleurs il serait intéressant de savoir quel logiciel tiers il utilise.


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Mars 2016)

Mon problème est qu'il m'est impossible de créer une base de données sous oracle Windows quand j'utilise mon mac alors que ça marche avec tous mes autres pc (non mac) + (voir mon autre fil http://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-entre-oracle-et-bootcamp.1278983/) et je pensais qu'en évitant d'utiliser bootcamp je pourrais résoudre le problème mais je pense que ça n'a aucun lien.


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> et je pensais qu'en évitant d'utiliser bootcamp je pourrais résoudre le problème mais je pense que ça n'a aucun lien.


Aucun rapport avec Boot Camp qui créera bien une vraie partition Windows qui sera dans le format NTFS. Ton problème est autre, encore faudrait-il savoir si tu utilises exactement la même version de Oracle qui fonctionne avec tes autres PC.

De plus, tes versions de Windows sont exactement les mêmes ?

Et il dommage d'avoir créé un autre message !


----------



## daffyb (3 Mars 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Mon problème est qu'il m'est impossible de créer une base de données sous oracle Windows quand j'utilise mon mac alors que ça marche avec tous mes autres pc (non mac) + (voir mon autre fil http://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-entre-oracle-et-bootcamp.1278983/) et je pensais qu'en évitant d'utiliser bootcamp je pourrais résoudre le problème mais je pense que ça n'a aucun lien.


Je ne vois pas vraiment en quoi BootCamp intervient là dedans.


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Mars 2016)

A 100% c'est la même version de Oracle à chaque fois ET exactement la même version de Windows 10 avec la même licence à chaque fois. C'est pourquoi je me suis permis de suspecter boot camp. Mais j'avoue que là je désespère et en plus le temps commence à presser. Est-ce que vous savez où est-ce que je pourrais trouver un expert de Oracle ?


----------



## daffyb (4 Mars 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Est-ce que vous savez où est-ce que je pourrais trouver un expert de Oracle ?


là


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Mars 2016)

Non


----------

